
The QWERTY Truth - lainon
https://daily.jstor.org/the-qwerty-truth/
======
schoen
I'm very concerned with the possibility that we often end up with technology
standards that are worse than the alternatives, and I think I have my own
examples that have worked out this way.

I just want to point out that there's also a paper trying to rebut Paul
David's account:

[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1069950](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1069950)

